# DROPMOB & LARRY FLYNT TEAM UP!



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

registration form, rite click save print, please send with pre-reg











Dropmob and Hustler Hollywood have teamed up to bring to you ky's most exclusive car show!!
It will take place on Sept 1, and be at Hustler Hollywood!! They are only 175 spaces so im 
sure they will sell out fast! The events for the evening include two live bands-Pownd 
and Banger-. Also scheduled will be Ky's first Lingerie Contest, featureing 10 of Kys hottest 
gurls showing off their skibbies! Magazine coverage from Lowrider magazine,
Minitruckin magazine,Garage tease.com,easy rider, and many more . Oh and did i forget
to mention that Hustler is bringing in one of their very own up and cumming stars 
for an in store appearance!!! I thought you knew!! Well i hope you are as excited as we are,
and we hope to see you there. They are plenty of hotels and food stops all the way around
the show, no need to drive anywhere, its all within walking distance print this flyer out
for five dollars off at the door. and remember all this is being brought to you by, your 
humble car lovers here at Dropmob car club!!

Club discounts available w/ 5 entries or more, and they will be several best of awards!
if you were at our show last year then you know what we are capable of, 

now we have Larry and Jimmy Flynt on our side!! they will be Hustler gurls walkin around 

the show in their undies all day, signing autographs,takin pics- all that.

Pre registration is available!! PM me, and for any other questions check out the flyer below.

if that dont aswer it call tha MOB at 1-859-771-4101 or 859-536-0622, 

our secratary will get rite back w/ you!!


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

FUCK YA!!


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

I WILL FUCKING BE THERE!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

Is there a Hop?


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

no hop  we dont have the room, it is at the store of Hustler Hollywood...


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

upupup, workin on the new site!! check it in a couple of days, aslo we are having a Mobstar ball at Tims house this weekend all are invited!! yall know how we get down!


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

:biggrin: 

PARTY TONITE!!!


----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

DROPMOB CHICAGO WILL BE THERE


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Apr 12 2007, 04:56 PM~7676917
> *I WILL FUCKING BE THERE!!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU HORNY BASTARD, ME 2 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

ttmft


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

WUZ UP HOMIES HEY LOOKS LIEK IT GOING TO BE A FUN SHOW HOPE I CAN MAKE IT :biggrin:


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

It's going to be a blast!


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

TTT!


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

ttt guys prereg still available


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Apr 14 2007, 01:07 PM~7689767
> *no hop   we dont have the room, it is at the store of Hustler Hollywood...
> *


What happens if say people start to nose up????????????? :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@May 23 2007, 01:40 PM~7964123
> *What happens if say people start to nose up????????????? :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



i aint gonna complain :biggrin: 

but i cant give a cash payout, so byoc


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

New Main sponsor!! Thanks Spearmint Rhino :biggrin:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

TTT!


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

pre reg available-still several spots left :cheesy: 

if anyone else would like to sponsor the show, we will have radio play (thanks Hustler), and you can be added to the flyer, as well we will be promoting this on our website, t-shirts, the whole nine. pm me :biggrin:


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

It's going to be a great show!


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

ttt :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

Once again!


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

TTT!


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

i cant wait its going 2 be a bad ass show  



dropmob 4 life 

www.dropmob.com


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

:tears: :biggrin: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

sponsors updated again-they just keep coming!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 


pre reg form now up!!


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

TTT!


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

We will bring a couple of cars and mini trucks if the Mob will return the favor and come to our show in October... :biggrin:


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

More info please!


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

link in my signature..... It looks like a rod/oldies show, but we have and allow everything. There are a whole lot of events and stuff... It is more of a family event then a party show. click the Charleston Car Show link below.


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Amy, if you all are interested let me know and I will PM you my phone number or you can send me yours and I will answer any questions you may have.


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

wow i'll have to ponder on that it's like a 6 hour drive for us! It's in october so it might possible! looks fun!


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

I know its a long drive for you cause I'm here in Louisville and it takes a little over 3 and half hours for me to get there but the Charleston show is a lot of fun. Hopefully it gets bigger every year :biggrin:


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

Event Location Pics and Hotels and Food...!

































































Just seconds from I-75 exit 110


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

Good lookin out Tim!


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

The Midwest Showdown will be putting the show on this year @ The Milan Dragway. Sunday August 12, 2007 will be the jump off. Fun for everyone. The Detroit chapter of Ruff Ryders, Switch C.C., Fat Azz C.C., and many more!!! Come see how we do it in the Midwest. This show will be Bigger Than last years show with over 250 cars and trucks. Ca$h prizes for the Hydro comp. $1000 per class. For info call Jason @ 734.560.3440 or/ Marlon @ 734.796.0053. www.THEMIDWESTSHOWDOWN.COM


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

TTT!


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

TTT!


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

TTT!


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

Well ya know!


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

Just me again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

Did somebody say a pornstar would be there??


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

yeah I'm gonna be there... :biggrin: 
















yeah I think I read a post a couple pages back that said something like that


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOBSTER07_@Jun 29 2007, 05:33 AM~8200481
> *Did somebody say a pornstar would be there??
> *



yes lol and i have pics :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey I'm back ttt!


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

What's that stuff do................ ?


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey I had to go back and read the flyer again ( the first time , ok the first three times I was just looking at the pictures) it says the registration is from 4 to 9 pm does the show start at 4 pm and go until whenever everybodys done partying?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

will there be a lowrider bike class? and is there a after party and how old to get in


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

yes there will be a lowrider bike class!


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

Hope to see you there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lancerchic_@Jul 3 2007, 08:15 PM~8229949
> *Hope to see you there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


yea we are coming but my GF is only 19 so we can not party after


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Jul 3 2007, 07:38 PM~8230121
> *yea we are coming but my GF is only 19 so we can not party after
> *


I remember not being allowed to party cuz I was underage


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea but i am 29 lol


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Jul 3 2007, 05:21 PM~8229132
> *Hey I had to go back and read the flyer again ( the first time , ok the first three times I was just looking  at the pictures)  it says the registration is from 4 to 9 pm does the show start at 4 pm and go until whenever everybodys done partying?
> *




yea the show is at night :biggrin:


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

Free pocket vaginas for everyone.......


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOBSTER07_@Jul 4 2007, 11:11 PM~8236520
> *Free pocket vaginas for everyone.......
> *


For real??? I got a friend that could use one. Cheeks knows who Im talking about. :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOBSTER07_@Jul 4 2007, 10:11 PM~8236520
> *Free pocket vaginas for everyone.......
> *


I'm callin Bull shit on that one!


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

To the Top 1 time!


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lancerchic_@Jul 5 2007, 09:27 AM~8238133
> *I'm callin Bull shit on that one!
> *


Yeah :yessad: I was just Joshin' but damn it I got Jro's attention.... :wave:


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

Did somebody say almost naked bitches?................................


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

Yes they did beeby!


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

we like almost naked chicks... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

Oh i know!


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOBSTER07_@Jul 5 2007, 09:57 AM~8239227
> *Yeah  :yessad: I was just Joshin' but damn it I got Jro's attention....  :wave:
> *




lol :biggrin: 

i already have a pocket pussy, but i can handle another :yes:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

(i) vvvvvvrrvrvvrvrrrvvrr


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

And 37 inch black dildos for the ladies.....


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

to the winner, ladies line up!!!


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks to a another sponcer we now have a Best Lowrider Award!
and it will be givin away by Layitlow and Dropmob Member El Diablo the day of the show!

Good Luck Guys! and girls....of course


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 3 2007, 11:35 AM~7827063
> *YOU HORNY BASTARD, ME 2 :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jul 5 2007, 01:31 AM~8237314
> *For real??? I got a friend that could use one. Cheeks knows who Im talking about. :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 WAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 8 2007, 05:50 PM~8260558
> *:0
> *


dave come down and look at some sOUTHERN snatch! lol,


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 8 2007, 03:55 PM~8260579
> *dave come down and look at some sOUTHERN snatch! lol,
> *





need a place to stay? we will be giving away FREE HOTEL ROOMS!!!!


but thats not what the best lolo award is, no-no-no, this is TBA :biggrin:


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Jul 9 2007, 08:19 AM~8264428
> *need a place to stay? we will be giving away FREE HOTEL ROOMS!!!!
> but thats not what the best lolo award is, no-no-no, this is TBA :biggrin:
> *


HUMMMMM very interesting... how might a borther hook up with one of these... :biggrin:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

hey what happened i was supose to get some flyers>


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

We made some changes to the flyer....I still got your info....we keeep getting new sponsers... Thanks manye


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Jul 9 2007, 01:42 PM~8267432
> *hey what happened i was supose to get some flyers>
> *





good lookin out my freind :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Jul 9 2007, 06:19 AM~8264428
> *need a place to stay? we will be giving away FREE HOTEL ROOMS!!!!
> but thats not what the best lolo award is, no-no-no, this is TBA :biggrin:
> *


hell i need one of them lmfao nah but where is the best place to stay at ??? we are planning on hitting both shows that weekend lol


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

this is one of the MANY give aways at this show...


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

wild chicken


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOBSTER07_@Jul 11 2007, 06:55 PM~8287391
> *wild chicken
> *





DAMNIT ITS SPANISH FIGHTING CHICKEN!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

TTT!


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

LUX evansville will be there


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

Our show is going to give you the Best Rock Music...Check out Pownd and their promo flyer.......


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

It sounds fun homies we might try to make it whens deadline to register


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

you can register day of show, but its 25 bux, if you pre-reg its 15 with club discounts of course, just pm me w/ how many entries you have and ill make we ahve room, also doing 20x20 for those that have displays :biggrin:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: El Diablo, 91PurplePeopleEater


:wave:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Jul 17 2007, 10:17 PM~8331730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got damn...thats nice :0


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

and shes a nice person to boot!! :biggrin:


----------



## Slick64 (Apr 25, 2005)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Jul 17 2007, 07:17 PM~8331730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :around:


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

:biggrin: 



pic from last years show that we put on


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DROPMOB STARLET (Jul 19, 2007)

TTT For the Best show comming!!!!! Holla :biggrin:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

heres another pic from the show last year :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

We'll be there with 4 or 5 cars. How do we "pre reg"?


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

ttt ill pm ya Jeff


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

Does anybody have in info on the long term effect on wearing thongs backwards?


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

PM sent :biggrin:


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

TTT!


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOBSTER07_@Jul 23 2007, 02:22 PM~8372461
> *Does anybody have in info on the long term effect on wearing thongs backwards?
> *




well i think in order to get the proper scientific equation they would need to be edible thongs, then you could count how many licks it takes to get to the center, well not really you gettin to teh center, well uh errrr, i meant her HER gettin to the center of the.... ahhh fuck it...... damn :uh:


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Jul 25 2007, 07:48 AM~8385734
> *well i think in order to get the proper scientific equation they would need to be edible thongs, then you could count how many licks it takes to get to the center, well not really you gettin to teh center, well uh errrr, i meant her HER gettin to the center of the....   ahhh fuck it...... damn :uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Asphalt Assassin (May 14, 2007)

ttt for a show not to miss!!!


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

FLYERS?????????????


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

ISNT THERE ANOTHER BIG SHOW IN LEXINGTON THAT WEEKEND?


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Jul 16 2007, 04:32 PM~8320141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

There is another show that weekend. Ours starts at 4pm.


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Jul 26 2007, 02:50 PM~8397350
> *FLYERS?????????????
> *


You havent got them....?


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

TTT one time


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Jul 26 2007, 12:51 PM~8397360
> *ISNT THERE ANOTHER BIG SHOW IN LEXINGTON THAT WEEKEND?
> *



Yes there is www.themidwestmayhem.com hop you can come down for both shows that weekend..


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Jun 13 2007, 12:55 AM~8094514
> *Event Location Pics and Hotels and Food...!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

DropMob is bring ya the coolest show in the South!


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

TTMFT


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

ttt for t&a :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

WUZ UP *STR8 CLOWN'N* WILL BE THERE WITH BIKES :biggrin:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

We have a HUGE announcement!!!! STAY TUNED!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

another pic from last year :biggrin: thanks howard for the pics!!


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

What's the big announcement???????


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

The Official afterparty! Thats what! :biggrin:


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

WE ARE HAVEING A AFTER PARTY.  :biggrin: AND THE BEST OF SHOW WILL ALSO GET VIP ALL NIGHT......


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

TTT!


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Looks like a fun show...we might try to make it down


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

Saweeeeet!


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

UP


----------



## Asphalt Assassin (May 14, 2007)

3 weeks left for 1 badass show with over half naked women.... :thumbsup:


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

TTT!


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Jul 29 2007, 04:17 PM~8419814
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

Permits are for bitches...............

It's on. Sept. 1....... Check it out........


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Apr 12 2007, 05:56 PM~7676917
> *I WILL FUCKING BE THERE!!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


FOE SURE!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

Dont forget.... 2 ways to save money at our show:

1. Pre-regester. Saves 10 Buck$
2. Present Flyer at show. Saves 5 Buck$


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

im there and the pantys better be dropin... :0


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Aug 13 2007, 11:10 PM~8546737
> *im there and the pantys better be dropin... :0
> *


OH YEAH BROTHER


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

TTT!


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

To The Top for Larry.......














Mutherfucking Flint!


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOBSTER07_@Aug 13 2007, 09:40 PM~8546315
> *Dont forget.... 2 ways to save money at our show:
> 
> 1. Pre-regester.  Saves 10 Buck$
> ...


Hell ya just got in our #499 Preregistered to the show...only 1 more to go to hit 500.....WOW....awesome...were like NOPI and shit.....but with more chicks and a better location....thanks guys for makin Wheels and Heels #1 up in this piece....
I goin to invite Mike Myers (director of NOPI) to combine our shit next year!!!WOW
Fucken AWesomE...The South Kicks ass....WHOOOOOO DA.......

I think we should give away a 07 cadillac, just for the hell of it...cause we some rich peeps in this MuggaFucka...TTT on time


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

TTT!


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Aug 15 2007, 08:27 PM~8564668
> *Hell ya just got in our #499 Preregistered to the show...only 1 more to go to hit 500.....WOW....awesome...were like NOPI and shit.....but with more chicks and a better location....thanks guys for makin Wheels and Heels #1 up in this piece....
> I goin to invite Mike Myers (director of NOPI) to combine our shit next year!!!WOW
> Fucken AWesomE...The South Kicks ass....WHOOOOOO DA.......
> ...



LOL the bad thing is half this is true LOL, we do have more chicks, and we are talkin to mike myers, we are in the south, and we have half the number of cars mentioned pre reged, still waiting on the big Uce though


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

yall better recognize!!


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=223455649

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendid=66300604

z-rocks myspace

Spearmint Rhinos Myspace, check out them freinds list peeps!! BIG TYME SHIT!!

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=146569729

Dropmob in this bitch ass piece!!










http://www.layitlow.cc/images/014/*******.jpg


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

TTT on time for the BEST-CLEANEST- Strip Club in Lex....

Who is goin to get the VIP card for Saturday Night?
its worth like $200 alone...not including all the other FREE shit!

Our Best of show Winner is goin to be VIP.....!


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@May 23 2007, 03:40 PM~7964123
> *What happens if say people start to nose up????????????? :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Then its a title for "King of the Street" put up your own loot......kick ass and take the title......Fuk the haterz, nose up or shut the Fuk Up, put your Money where your mouth is......its all about who is the best on the street.....Dropmob can make this happen, and give some Free Shit to the winner.......

Hustler Hollywood at 9pm.....you want a hop.........bring one!!!


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

Were you at ROB?

So you will "Hop for Food" Right?.....I just bought you dinner


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Aug 16 2007, 06:54 AM~8566774
> *still waiting on the Uce though
> *


Our chapter will be there, but my car won't, got hit.


----------



## Slick64 (Apr 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

Up for sluts!


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOBSTER07_@Aug 16 2007, 04:44 PM~8570286
> *Up for sluts!
> *


Fuck yeah! :biggrin:


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

I got a Huge Box of Free Shit! To give away to you ****!


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Hurt_@Aug 16 2007, 12:15 PM~8569741
> *Our chapter will be there, but my car won't, got hit.
> *


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Aug 16 2007, 07:03 PM~8571135
> *I got a Huge Box of Free Shit! To give away to you ****!
> *


The free shit sounds nice but I can't have any....not cause I"m a MOBSTER, I'm just not a ***.


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

^^^^^I got some free shit for you mayne!


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

TTMFCSBST!


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

TMNT


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...66-9585c26e9f8e


http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...0f-74b672439479


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

New show updates:

www.dropmob.com

with now a open forum


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

Good Morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

3300 hits bitch...... :0


----------



## Slick64 (Apr 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

what about free fat guys shirts.....they never have em for the big guys.....there are way more big guys that lowride than skinny ones....LOL


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

What up Russ!


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

So here is a inside look at the after party location....its less then 5 miles from the show and its all interstate.....with 3 hotels right next to the place...!


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Aug 22 2007, 04:37 PM~8617252
> *:biggrin:
> *


What up Jro? Sluts on the 1st?


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Aug 22 2007, 02:02 PM~8617489
> *So here is a inside look at the after party location....its less then 5 miles from the show and its all interstate.....with 3 hotels right next to the place...!
> 
> 
> ...


`


ooooooowwwwwwweeeeeee :biggrin:   :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOBSTER07_@Aug 22 2007, 06:34 PM~8618262
> *What up Jro?  Sluts on the 1st?
> *


Hell yeah man I love sluts!


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Aug 22 2007, 05:02 PM~8617489
> *So here is a inside look at the after party location....its less then 5 miles from the show and its all interstate.....with 3 hotels right next to the place...!
> 
> 
> ...


Are you buying the first round for the out of town guests.... :biggrin:


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

Your 1st drink is on me Yellowamigo! :biggrin:


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

SHHHH we might have a couple of drinks at the show as well...hehehehe


oooops did I say that.....


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIICCCCCCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## Asphalt Assassin (May 14, 2007)

did i mention i can't wait....


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Aug 23 2007, 03:06 PM~8625071
> *Your 1st drink is on me Yellowamigo!  :biggrin:
> *


I will return the favor if you guys make it to Charleston in October
:biggrin:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

the fuckin commercial is awsome!! i heard it four time yesterday, and ince at 742 this mornin :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


Dropmob on the radio BABY!!


----------



## Slick64 (Apr 25, 2005)

commerical sounds great


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

u know i have to come kick it wit da MOB!!


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Aug 26 2007, 11:49 PM~8647179
> *u know i have to come kick it wit da MOB!!
> *


Can't wait to see you and Lisa!


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lancerchic_@Aug 27 2007, 06:40 AM~8648804
> *Can't wait to see you and Lisa!
> *


i'll be solo on this one amy....gonna kick it with my brother and shit who just got off lock....


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Aug 27 2007, 08:34 AM~8648888
> *i'll be solo on this one amy....gonna kick it with my brother and shit who just got off lock....
> *


be sure to stop by and hang out for a few with your WV homies!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

Yeah, and look at the whores!


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOBSTER07_@Aug 27 2007, 10:42 PM~8655270
> * :biggrin:
> Yeah, and look at the whores!
> *


ME LIKES WHORES!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

Well I hope you guys have fun doing it!


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Whats the dress code for the club?


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

No doo rags
No Plain White Tees
No huge baggy shit
I'll get more info on this later tonight....


----------



## Adams85 (Feb 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Adams85 (Feb 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

well just wanna make sure to pack the right clothes for the club


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Aug 28 2007, 03:15 PM~8660807
> *Whats the dress code for the club?
> *


Well they usually just have on thongs...... Tim may have arranged something a little special for the occasion though....... :biggrin:


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

You got that!

Butt Booty Naked at the *free admission* after party.....

Hit me up I got the passes......


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Aug 7 2007, 10:44 PM~8499032
> *WE ARE HAVEING A AFTER PARTY.    :biggrin:  AND THE BEST OF SHOW WILL ALSO GET VIP ALL NIGHT......
> 
> 
> ...



OUR best of show winner gets a VIP card and this will include up to 8 of the WINNERS FRIENDS how cool is that....you'll have your own section in the club to kick it all night....


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Aug 29 2007, 04:46 PM~8671080
> *You got that!
> 
> Butt Booty Naked at the *free admission* after party.....
> ...


oh snap!!!!!... you better send some my way !!!!


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

This Saturday!


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

ready?


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

We will be there fo sho!!!!.... :biggrin:


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

See ya tomorrow!


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Aug 31 2007, 11:36 AM~8685545
> *We will be there fo sho!!!!....  :biggrin:
> *


What are you driving?


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOBSTER07_@Aug 31 2007, 09:53 PM~8689476
> *What are you driving?
> *


We are bringing a body dropped Dakota, a flip flop painted S-10 and a 500hp ford Lighting.... Caddy is a long way from making it... maybe next year :biggrin: SO I will be driving the silverado pulling the Dakota :biggrin:


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

nashville is on our way almost to ky right now be safe everybody


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Pics from the show?!?!?!?!?!?!? Its was going seeing alot of ya. :biggrin: Thanks for the passes Dave.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Sep 2 2007, 02:56 PM~8696760
> *Pics from the show?!?!?!?!?!?!? Its was going seeing alot of ya. :biggrin: Thanks for the passes Dave.
> *


x2


----------



## DRLOWZ (Jul 30, 2001)

http://www.unitedridaz.org/forums/upcoming....html#post29117


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRLOWZ_@Sep 2 2007, 01:33 PM~8696903
> *http://www.unitedridaz.org/forums/upcoming....html#post29117
> *


does gary really approve of you whoring your site around like this?


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Guys we had a great time and for sure will be back next time... all my guys and girl said they loved the show... Thanks for the hospitality Tim...


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Aug 23 2007, 03:06 PM~8625071
> *Your 1st drink is on me Yellowamigo!  :biggrin:
> *


BTW I never did get that drink... :biggrin:
I really hope you guys can make it out to our show in October (4th - 7th)... link in my signature...


----------



## DRLOWZ (Jul 30, 2001)

We ended up at Solid Platinum.....


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Sep 3 2007, 12:24 AM~8699198
> *BTW I never did get that drink...  :biggrin:
> I really hope you guys can make it out to our show in October (4th - 7th)... link in my signature...
> *


Don't take it personal, he lies to everyone....


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^What a douchebag^^^^^^^^


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Sep 3 2007, 03:27 AM~8700683
> *^^^^^^^^^^What a douchebag^^^^^^^^
> *


I'd rather be the bag than the nozzle...... 

and wow my point was proven, you are such a big man behind a screen. 

Why don't you do like you did Saturday night and just walk away. I have been civil through this so why don't you start. You are no longer in Dropmob! So just let it go.


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Aug 7 2007, 11:44 PM~8499032
> *WE ARE HAVEING A AFTER PARTY.    :biggrin:  AND THE BEST OF SHOW WILL ALSO GET VIP ALL NIGHT......
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha ill take that...lol..had a blast at the show...wish i couldve went to the club....and see some nice ( o Y o ) :0


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

It was only good for 1 drink and free admission.


----------



## DRLOWZ (Jul 30, 2001)

Ive got one short vid of the lingerie contest on the link above....you will have to use winrar to open it...


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOBSTER07_@Sep 3 2007, 10:48 AM~8701516
> *It was only good for 1 drink and free admission.
> *


Once again you dont know what the fuck your talking about!

I bought the Fucking card.......For christ sake.........

I set beside the 8 assholes that ate free food and drank their asses off all night.......please remember I was their


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

Tim, I just wanted to drop a line and say what a great time I had at the show and the after party!!! show was a blast , lingerie contest was top notch and the after party at Spearmint Rhino was first class. Best weekend I've had in a long time. Man I hope it becomes an annual show I'll be there every year!!!


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks^^^^^^^I tried to put on one Hell of a show....it seems that all I see is cocksuckers just want to hate on the show for reasons I'm not sure


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Sep 3 2007, 12:33 PM~8701762
> *Once again you dont know what the fuck your talking about!
> 
> I bought the Fucking card.......For christ sake.........
> ...


 I guess you are right. I must not know what I was talking about...... Cheeks won the card and was not there, he sold it to some one else, who sat with me. That's odd... I didn't see him wth you the whole night. But like you said I don't know what I am talking about. Props on the bands by the way, they were good.


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

Here is a link to Pic's from Midwest Mayhem..... Pic's of the show and the Hop and thanks to ever one you came out......


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=360529


----------



## Hit_Man (Jan 24, 2006)

DAMN!!! what did i miss? i thought you guys were tims peronal nut holders.

what happened, tim run out of cool-aid?


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Sep 3 2007, 11:33 AM~8701762
> *Once again you dont know what the fuck your talking about!
> 
> I bought the Fucking card.......For christ sake.........
> ...


What the 30 mins you were there! He was sitting across from me!


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

any pictures from the show?


----------



## Slick64 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Sep 3 2007, 12:33 PM~8701762
> *Once again you dont know what the fuck your talking about!
> 
> I bought the Fucking card.......For christ sake.........
> ...


You might have been their but hell he got $1.50 off his drinks and 10% off of food that's it. You lied about what he was going to get imagine that another lie from Tim.


----------



## DRLOWZ (Jul 30, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Sep 3 2007, 03:30 PM~8702898
> *any pictures from the show?
> *


http://www.unitedridaz.org/forums/upcoming....html#post29117


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Slick64_@Sep 3 2007, 01:43 PM~8703478
> *You might have been their but hell he got $1.50 off his drinks and 10% off of food that's it. You lied about what he was going to get imagine that another lie from Tim.
> *


CHEEKS was also to get $200 for best of show at Hustler And that VIP card ...That is what Tim told me sorry Bro. That is no bull shit tim. Cheeks is my Boy ...This shit need's to come out Bro... Let's fix it...


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Aug 7 2007, 10:44 PM~8499032
> *WE ARE HAVEING A AFTER PARTY.    :biggrin:  AND THE BEST OF SHOW WILL ALSO GET VIP ALL NIGHT......
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats Cheeks


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Sep 3 2007, 11:19 PM~8707548
> *CHEEKS was also to get $200 for best of show at Hustler And that VIP card ...That is what Tim told me sorry Bro. That is no bull shit tim. Cheeks is my Boy ...This shit need's to come out Bro... Let's fix it...
> *


thats fucked up :0


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

I never stated that....

the VIP card to Rhino is worth 200 bucks and he did get that plus a nice trophy....I think thats were the confusin is at......

whats the problem?


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

what happened to the dropmob club topic?


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

ahhh good times... lettin yall know were still here, like a plague... we wont go away... juss lye dormant for awhile.... but the rise is coming.... i feel it...


----------



## plyrh8r1 (Jun 24, 2003)

is there guys left in drop mob chicago


----------



## robbie (Sep 27, 2007)

cool show


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

not at the moment, but we're in talks with a couple guys up there about starting a new chapter.


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Aug 31 2008, 08:33 AM~11482911
> *ahhh good times...  lettin yall know were still here, like a plague...  we wont go away...  juss lye dormant for awhile....  but the rise is coming....  i feel it...
> 
> 
> ...


  POST SOME MORE PIC'S.


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

dropmob.com


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

i need 2 know who the fuck from banzai was talking all that shit tim... wincityrider...


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

wes this is Jeremy, i met almost everyone who was at our show, and noone introduced theirselves to me as wincityrider, maybe its juss a weird thing to do, i cant say that i have ever introduced myself to anyone as eldiablo, well unless its in the sack haha...

but seriously, i dont know who it is, ill let tim answer you also, ill call him now and ask him to come in here. if hes not feelin well he may be a while, its a big deal for him to even get outta bed to pee, he has a hole bout 3 in round in his side between his ribs because of the drain tubes from his heart surgery.


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

thank man.. i was thinking you guys may know who he is..


----------



## robbie (Sep 27, 2007)

was great to see you guys holding it down wish i could have stayed longer, maybe next time


----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plyrh8r1_@Aug 31 2008, 08:45 AM~11482952
> *is there guys left in drop mob chicago
> *






:nicoderm: :no: alot of them went to ROLLERZ ONLY and others are solo work out for the best


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDDLER_@Sep 1 2008, 03:05 PM~11491179
> *:nicoderm:  :no: alot of them went to ROLLERZ ONLY and others  are solo  work out for the best
> *



lol yea we require a ride to run under its own power to fly a plaque, some peeps, dont understand why...


----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Sep 2 2008, 03:34 PM~11499811
> *lol yea we require a ride to run under its own power to fly a plaque, some peeps, dont understand why...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: shit jeremy when my ride came out u haterz love that shit then i left and all u do is talk shit thats funny because my ride will smoke any of your dropmob rides do u guys even have a lolo that drives or finish or even have a impala that will beat mine i dont think so i might have more show rides then your whole club :biggrin:


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

We currently have more than 20 rides right now, and after the success of our show, have MANY more wanting to join, not to mention, ALL of them run. From the pics I've seen so far, a junkyard's got better rides than you.


----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rags2Bitches_@Sep 2 2008, 09:29 PM~11503453
> *We currently have more than 20 rides right now, and after the success of our show, have MANY more wanting to join, not to mention, ALL of them run. From the pics I've seen so far, a junkyard's got better rides than you.
> *



lol u show me 20 rides that have plaque plus u have nothing your not even in dropmob show me pic of your ride with a plaque in it so shut the fuck up **** u dont no me and your name is not jeremy so stop talking shit that u dont no and go play with your self my paint is more then your ride and just pay you money for the mob art you will never be plaque up because u have shit put your money wear your mouth is or shut the fuck up 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

Actually, my name IS Jeremy, but that's aside the point. You disrespect my club, you disrespect me. I'm not an official Dropmob member yet, because Dropmob holds a higher prestige when giving out plaques. They now require you to have a MAGAZINE FEATURE to receive a plaque. How many from your junkyard of non-running car's has that? I'll have my plaque by Casper 09, believe it. By the way, I just looked it up, and my car STOCK is worth more than 3 TIMES what your car is worth MODDED.


----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rags2Bitches_@Sep 2 2008, 10:00 PM~11503850
> *Actually, my name IS Jeremy, but that's aside the point. You disrespect my club, you disrespect me. I'm not an official dropmob member yet, because Dropmob holds a higher prestige when giving out plaques. They now require you to have a MAGAZINE FEATURE to receive a plaque. How many from your junkyard of non-running car's has that? I'll have my plaque by Casper 09, believe it. By the way, I just looked it up, and my car STOCK is worth more than 3 TIMES what your car is worth MODDED.
> *



bro u dont have a clue about this game and u will never be in a magazine and like u said your not even in the club if u ride is ready for casper 09 put some money on the table i bring mine what one u want to bring t-bird civic 62 impala 64 impala what one i put 5000 on the table o ya show me all these 20 dropmob rides with plaques u cant so be quite i done with u u dont no shit and all my rides are more then your stock pos


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

I can't believe you'd actually bring something down for Casper, what would that make it, the 2nd show in 5 years you've showed at? And don't forget, Dropmob won't be there to help you roll your non-running piece of shit out on dollies this time. I'd like to see some of the pics of these Impalas, when are they gonna be done? Judging from the past I'm gonna guess 2029.


----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

like i said do your reseach before u post because u dont no what i got bro :biggrin:


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

I tried, but it doesn't look like RO put pics of your ride on their site, not from what I can tell anyway.


----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rags2Bitches_@Sep 2 2008, 10:35 PM~11504243
> *I tried, but it doesn't look like RO put pics of your ride on their site, not from what I can tell anyway.
> *



thank god because u dont no anything take a look at lexington page 156 let me help u out a liitle bit now i hope u no the differnece in the impala or do u need help with that to :biggrin:


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

WOAH! Look out now! Somebody has wheels! Give that man a plaque quick! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rags2Bitches_@Sep 2 2008, 10:46 PM~11504326
> *WOAH! Look out now! Somebody has wheels! Give that man a plaque quick! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



more then wheels homie and i going to end this now before u start saying and talking shit about my club or ro plaques something i would not do :0


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

I ain't comin at RO. I have much respect for the club, and that's why I DON'T BRING THE CLUB INTO THIS. Remember, you brought this on yourself by saying something about Dropmob as a whole. Else you wouldn't have me to deal with. Excuse me while I go DRIVE my show car, can't wait to see that Impala finished when I retire.


----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rags2Bitches_@Sep 2 2008, 11:01 PM~11504426
> *I ain't comin at RO. I have much respect for the club, and that's why I DON'T BRING THE CLUB INTO THIS. Remember, you brought this on yourself by saying something about Dropmob as a whole. Else you wouldn't have me to deal with. Excuse me while I go DRIVE my show car, can't wait to see that Impala finished when I retire.
> *



when u ever get a plaque let me no because i no tim and jeremy for a while and good luck trying to get it because your ride is stock and shit and have my 5000 ready :biggrin: or maybe u can post a pics of the plaque with money on it bet u didnt no that was my cash


----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

still waiting for a 20 rides with plaques where are they at :0


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

no one ever said my ride was stock, I only pointed out that on kbb, my ride, assuming it was stock, is worth 3 times as much as your Thunderchicken modded. Hell, I got more in my STEREO than your whole damn Thunderbird is worth. I also never said we had 20 plaqued rides, mobstArs is a DIVISION of Dropmob, meaning it's owned by Dropmob. I will say that we have over 10 rides with fully functional and WORKING adjustable suspension. When was the last time you could hit a switch on the Thunderbird and it actually work? In fact, when was the last time it was at a show period? You may have 5 rides, but I'd take my one nice ride over 5 shitty ones any day.


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rags2Bitches_@Sep 2 2008, 11:29 PM~11503453
> *We currently have more than 20 rides right now, and after the success of our show, have MANY more wanting to join, not to mention, ALL of them run. From the pics I've seen so far, a junkyard's got better rides than you.
> *



LoL this is funny bro ... Very funny you want to talk about jumping up when peeps are talking about peeps in your club well watch what you say and let matt and J and T talk this has to do with them and you are not helping any... and you are not in DropMob you are in mobstars... so he is not talking about your club he is talking about a club you are tryuing to get in....


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rags2Bitches_@Sep 3 2008, 01:29 AM~11504589
> *no one ever said my ride was stock, I only pointed out that on kbb, my ride, assuming it was stock, is worth 3 times as much as your Thunderchicken modded. Hell, I got more in my STEREO than your whole damn Thunderbird is worth. I also never said we had 20 plaqued rides, mobstArs is a DIVISION of Dropmob, meaning it's owned by Dropmob. I will say that we have over 10 rides with fully functional and WORKING adjustable suspension. When was the last time you could hit a switch on the Thunderbird and it actually work? In fact, when was the last time it was at a show period? You may have 5 rides, but I'd take my one nice ride over 5 shitty ones any day.
> *




All you are doing is making it worse....


----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

why is this whole mobstArs thing so hard to conceive....we are not a separate club from Dropmob, we don't have our own prez or separate meetings or anything. It's almost like a chapter within a chapter kind of thing. It's Dropmob minus a mag feature. That's all.


----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rags2Bitches_@Sep 2 2008, 11:42 PM~11504655
> *why is this whole mobstArs thing so hard to conceive....we are not a separate club from Dropmob, we don't have our own prez or separate meetings or anything. It's almost like a chapter within a chapter kind of thing. It's Dropmob minus a mag feature. That's all.
> *



thats cool goodluck with everything


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

i did not make my post w/ the pic of Tim and Melissa to try to start shit. heaven forbid if i have club pride...

this is a Dropmob topic remember, so i thought id post a lil post to show some pride to the guys who worked hard to get our show together. that was it.

so w/ that said thank you fish for your support.

and Matt im glad you made your choice as far as RO goes. im glad your workin on 5 rides. im glad your happy, we are too. so good luck my freind. there is no sence in fightin amongst ourselves anymore. we have tried to squash beef here in lexington, Dropmob attenended Luckies show, RO attended ours, I even went out to their show to say hi, tim couldnt make it for obvious reasons, Kevin came to see tim while he was in the hospital, that spoke volumes on his part to squash the beef. larry came to our club meet a couple weeks before that to squash the beef. all these things are recognized, and me and tim have accepted that we need to get along. its all for the better. so relax..... have a coROna... take some pics with middle fingers to sky... win some trophies, and enjoy what lowriding has to offer man, life is short bRO.


----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Sep 3 2008, 03:02 AM~11505017
> *i did not make my post w/ the pic of Tim and Melissa to try to start shit.  heaven forbid if i have club pride...
> 
> this is a Dropmob topic remember, so i thought id post a lil post to show some pride to the guys who worked hard to get our show together.  that was it.
> ...


i feel u 100 percent bro but that comment you wrote was about me i thought!!! i hate beef my self and someone ask a question and i answer it with out desp your club hopeing not to start this but its finish now goodluck and i m glad tim is doing ok and i hope things are good for u


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Sep 3 2008, 05:02 AM~11505017
> *i did not make my post w/ the pic of Tim and Melissa to try to start shit.  heaven forbid if i have club pride...
> 
> this is a Dropmob topic remember, so i thought id post a lil post to show some pride to the guys who worked hard to get our show together.  that was it.
> ...




What have you done with jeremy......(hehehehe) Well said on your part bro....


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Sep 2 2008, 05:34 PM~11499811
> *lol yea we require a ride to run under its own power to fly a plaque, some peeps, dont understand why...
> *



As for this one well we can all take it diff ways but its all over now so good luck to all that where in it and lets let it all die.....


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Sep 3 2008, 01:43 PM~11508374
> *As for this one well we can all take it diff ways but its all over now so good luck to all that where in it and lets let it all die.....
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------

